# あなたは言って欲しいのでしょうけれど



## thetazuo

「私の襲撃を止めてみせたことは褒めてあげましょう。ですがそれは、あなたが私に勝てて、初めて意味を成すものです」
「ふぅん？じゃあやってーー」
真那が受けて立つ、というようにレイザーブレイドを構える。
だがエレンは、それを最後まで聞かず、言葉を続けた。
「ーーと、*あなたは言って欲しいのでしょうけれど*」

Hi. I’m not sure what the bold part mean exactly. I have several thinkings. Which is correct?
1. You want to say じゃあやって.
2. You want me to say じゃあやって.
3. I want you to say じゃあやって.

I think it’s 2. But why can the second person be the subject of 言って欲しい? I was taught that the subject of 〜て欲しい is usually the speaker or the first person, if not always.

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

言って欲しい (いってほしい: I don't like using kanji for both verbs) is synonymous to いってもらいたい.  I think it's now easy to see that the subjects of もらいたい and いう (> いって) are different.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Flaminius. Then I would say the sentence in question means “I want you to say...”. But if so, why isn’t あなたには used? I was taught “Xに+verbてほしい” is a fixed pattern where X is the agent of the verb.


----------



## Flaminius

thetazuo said:


> the sentence in question means “I want you to say...”.


No, it doesn't.  In fact none of the three choices in your #1 is correct.  The sentence makes perfect sense without に or any additional grammar but my #2.


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> No, it doesn't.  In fact none of the three choices in your #1 is correct.  The sentence makes perfect sense without に or any additional grammar but my #2.


Thank you again. Then what does the sentence mean? I can’t think of any other meanings than the three choices.


----------



## homotopy07

thetazuo said:


> Then what does the sentence mean?


I guess it means the following:

You want me to say「私の襲撃を止めてみせたことは褒めてあげましょう。ですがそれは、あなたが私に勝てて、初めて意味を成すものです」.


----------



## thetazuo

homotopy07 said:


> I guess it means the following:
> 
> You want me to say「私の襲撃を止めてみせたことは褒めてあげましょう。ですがそれは、あなたが私に勝てて、初めて意味を成すものです」.


Thank you. But why can あなた be the subject of ほしい? I was taught that the subject of ほしい is always the first person.


----------



## homotopy07

thetazuo said:


> Thank you. But why can あなた be the subject of ほしい? I was taught that the subject of ほしい is always the first person.


XはYにVしてほしい = X want Y to V

「ーーと、*あなたは言って欲しいのでしょうけれど*」
=
「ーーと、*あなたは私に言って欲しいのでしょうけれど*」
=
You want me to say *ーー.*

(*私に* is implied.)


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again. 


homotopy07 said:


> XはYにVしてほしい = X want Y to V


So X and Y can be any person, respectively? For example, 

彼はあなたに言って欲しいのです。(He wants you to say...)
あなたは彼に言って欲しいのです。(You want him to say...)

Do they work?


----------



## homotopy07

thetazuo said:


> So X and Y can be any person, respectively?


Yes.


thetazuo said:


> 彼はあなたに言って欲しいのです。(He wants you to say...)
> あなたは彼に言って欲しいのです。(You want him to say...)
> 
> Do they work?


Yes.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you. That’s interesting.


----------

